# Endoscopic Thyroidectomy via Breast Approach for Patients with Graves’ Disease



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Endoscopic Thyroidectomy via Breast Approach for Patients with Graves' Disease

http://www.springerlink.com/content/9m0630263u536857/


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> Endoscopic Thyroidectomy via Breast Approach for Patients with Graves' Disease
> 
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/9m0630263u536857/


Great link but I believe it would be hard to find a doctor qualified to do this in the USA.

From what I hear I am one of the few who had a doctor doing minimally invasive - my incision is 1 inch and not noticeable plus it was only a 27 hour door to door experience.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

The local university hospital here started doing robotic thyroidectomies through the arm-pit this past summer. From what I read, they had done like 2 before my surgery, which was done at a different hospital. I was not willing to sign myself up to be a surgical guinea pig, but once they have tried it a few hundred times, I think it might be a decent idea for someone else. Too late for me!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds like a long route to go!

Interesting.


----------

